# Bessacarr E530 Just Christened her RUSTY



## 105858 (Jul 15, 2007)

Just thought I would let you all have a look at RUSTY. Cute ain't she!!!

This motorhome was registered on 5th July 2007 and I await a visit from a Swift Engineer to assess the 22 other faults , during W/C 3rd Sept, only 8 weeks after I discovered them.

I am pleased to note that most other sufferers are getting such good attention from Swift.

I must have upset them, because I am not.

good fault finding......Greysand.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Bessacarr damage*

 
Hi there, did that come with the van from new, or is it something that's happened since?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 105858 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Damaged Bessacarr E530*

Deleted


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Bessacarr E530*



Greysand said:


> .
> 
> 3 hours later I still await a call back from either of these people. Are they that inundated with problems or what??


Today is Swift's first day back at work and I think they will be fairly taken up with brow-beating and what have you. Give them a day to get themselves together again and I'm sure you will get a lot of help from them.

I can't imagine how Chelston can hope to get out of responsibility for sorting out a nasty gash like that though.

G


----------



## 105858 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Bessacarr E530*

deleted


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*E530*

Hi

I am not familiar with the model you have, but must ask where abouts is this sealant problem? Is it above the cab, where the roof line slopes?

Russell


----------



## 105858 (Jul 15, 2007)

After logging the scuttle problem with Fiat last week, I received a call today from Fiat UK informing me that the Fiat fix would be available in
October.

I raised the issue of corrosion damage and was told 'that would be subject to a warranty claim'.

My van is back at Chelston, and I was told by them 'a good squirt of WD40 will cure it'.

My response was that as it is a new, unused motorhome it had better be returned in that condition!!

We will see.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

A good squirt of WD40!!!! :x :x


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

*Good ol' rusty*

My E560 is exactly the same. I concluded it was caused by rainwater collecting in the area around the injectors and was "normal".
I'll be very interested to see what Chelston do about it (if anything).


----------

